# GRUB - Windows10 System wird nicht angezeigt.



## BloodSteam (10. November 2018)

Hallo,
Ich hab Arch Linux installiert und danach Windows10.
Beide Systeme haben eine eigene SSD.
Arch Linux wird in GRUB angezeigt, wenn Ich ins Windows oder Arch rein will, muss Ich es im UEFI einstellen.
Wie kann Ich windows10 im GRUB anzeigen?



Spoiler



Ich würde auch gerne wissen, ob Ich 3 SSDs benutzen kann,
1 SSD für den Bootloader (nur der Bootloader) und ob der dann nach boot filed/systemen suchen kann?
Also zb sieht der Bootloader 2 weitere SSDs und überprüft ob da ein System drauf ist den man booten kann.
Oder muss Ich immer den Bootloader selber aktualisieren wenn Ich zb Windows10 neuinstalliere etc?


----------



## Killer-Instinct (11. November 2018)

Hi,
man sollte grub über die Kommandozeile updaten:
sudo grub-mkconfig


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (12. November 2018)

grub reihenfolge ändern und aktualisieren

01. beim boot im grub selbst durchzählen
	(0-x, nicht!! 1-x)!!
	wichtig, bei 0 anfangen zu zählen

02. nano /etc/default/grub
	hier den eintrag fpr 'GRUB_DEFAULT=0' 
	ändern auf das os, was oben durch das
	zählen ermittelt wurde

03. sudo update-grub


----------



## Arkintosz (13. November 2018)

Grub kennt Windows doch noch gar nicht, weil er es nach Linux installiert hat.

Zudem hat er Arch, und ich bezweifle, dass das den update-grub Alias hat. Der sollte normalerweise nur bei Ubuntu gehen.

Man kann Grub zum Beispiel auf einem USB-Stick, aber natürlich auch in einer anderen SSD installieren. Allerdings bin ich altmodisch und benutze die BIOS Emulation statt UEFI selbst, weil ich vielleicht zu doof bin, einen Vorteil im UEFI zu erkennen... Sehe keinen Grund, was es das UEFI angeht, auf welcher Platte was drauf ist


----------



## BloodSteam (18. November 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Grub kennt Windows doch noch gar nicht, weil er es nach Linux installiert hat.
> 
> Zudem hat er Arch, und ich bezweifle, dass das den update-grub Alias hat. Der sollte normalerweise nur bei Ubuntu gehen.
> 
> Man kann Grub zum Beispiel auf einem USB-Stick, aber natürlich auch in einer anderen SSD installieren. Allerdings bin ich altmodisch und benutze die BIOS Emulation statt UEFI selbst, weil ich vielleicht zu doof bin, einen Vorteil im UEFI zu erkennen... Sehe keinen Grund, was es das UEFI angeht, auf welcher Platte was drauf ist



Du installierst Arch via UEFI auf eine NVMe.


----------



## Arkintosz (18. November 2018)

Ich nicht - ich installiere ja Arch nicht  - Aber wenn das nur per UEFI läuft, bzw. BIOS-Emulation nicht vorgesehen ist (was komisch klingt), dann ist das wohl so. Ich habe zwar mit einigen Distributionen gearbeitet, aber von Arch habe ich echt keinen Plan, außer dass ich durch Erfahrungsberichte weiß, wem ich es eher empfehlen würde(Linux-Power-User/Linux-Entwickler) und wem eher nicht(Linux-Anfänger).


----------

